

Eclipse 3.7 Unleashed - myusuf3
http://www.eclipse.org/

======
benmccann
Highlights:

    
    
      * Better Maven integration. Includes starting Maven builds and maintaining pom files.
      * Jubula provides automated functional GUI testing for Java and HTML.
      * Xtext 2.0 makes it even easier to create domain specific languages.
      * EGit 1.0 provides tight integration with the Git version control system.
      * WindowBuilder, a popular GUI builder, is now open source and part of Indigo
      * Drag to Install support with Eclipse Marketplace Client.

------
gaius
Good, I was worried I had too much RAM.

